# Twin Tiller Outboards on a Tin



## Stumpalump (Dec 5, 2017)

Heard a story about some guys that would rent 6hp fishing boats but as soon as the left the marine they would put two motors on one boat for some fun. I just scored a second motor and got it running so now I have two. How am I supposed to drive this thing. Rated for 25hp so I'm itching to try.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Dec 5, 2017)

Well I'm watching this one lol. I think when larger boats have twins the props spin opposite to stop it from cavitation but with two 6s idk if that's an issue. It's a shallow v is be careful but my best guess would be to get them both running in neutral, start with one and kick the other one on. Make some bracket to connect the handles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2017)

Depends on how you want to do it. 
You will definitely need a steering tie bar and linkage to tie the two engines together. 
From there you can shift manually if you want and throttle manually as well. 
May seem like a handful at first but you're not the first to do it so have some fun! 
Safety wise, a steering cable and helm and twin simplex control boxes would make life very easy!


----------



## onthewatersx3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Wear a helmet and a life vest and out lots of weight in the bow!! 

I've got a heavier 14 footer (flooring, seats) also rated for 25 hp (1989 Grumman GSS) and it FLIES with ONE Evinrude 15hp on it. 

I'm glad you're doing this because I'm considering doing this on a different boat (1975 Starcraft Holiday 14 ft) with two Johnson 9.9's since I already have one. The Quabbin reservoir has a 20hp limit for 2 strokes and 20hp Evinrude currently on boat may be shot. Would love to hear from guys showing connector bars between motors and console rigging of throttle and steering since this boat is console. I'm even wondering if I can put the two 9.9's out on some sort of jack plate or bracket? - which would be essentially like saltwater rigging. Any input will be much appreciated guys.

And good luck to Stumpy - please share any rigging pics if you do this. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 6, 2017)

Dang 2nd motor sold in one day for asking price before I could use it.  The scuffed up one sold but it was low hours. Plastic tank and no hose. $485 winter time price for reference. Does that sound right? I think it's a deal compaired to the new stuff. I got a few calls really fast. I'm down to the one waiting on a fuel pump, an Evinrude 6 and a Johnson 2. Someday I'll have twins on somthing because it's just plain cool!


----------



## water bouy (Dec 6, 2017)

They seem to be going up around here:

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/search/bpo


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 7, 2017)

Put a couple of SS through bolts on those engine brackets so they don't flip off on you. If you spread them a bit more maybe you could sit between them and have 2 hand operation. Also a fabricator might be able to rig you up something to tiller operate both with one handle for speed.

Keep that tire up front and drop 2 6 gal tanks up front too, trip them up a bit and you'll be flying! I had a 12' with 1 15 Johnson as a kid and could water ski behind her. Have a blast and report back.

PS, you may have to change your props to get the best numbers out of her, not sure how to calculate but if you go to a site called Bandofboaters.com and look for member Propgods, he'll be able to help for sure.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2017)

$485? Running? Lordy, that's a steal !


----------



## ProduceMan (Dec 7, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Dang 2nd motor sold in one day for asking price before I could use it.  The scuffed up one sold but it was low hours. Plastic tank and no hose. $485 winter time price for reference. Does that sound right? I think it's a deal compaired to the new stuff. I got a few calls really fast. I'm down to the one waiting on a fuel pump, an Evinrude 6 and a Johnson 2. Someday I'll have twins on somthing because it's just plain cool!



Gotta be quick on CL. I called within 5 min of the ad being posted and that's how I scored a '80 johnson 15 rcsd for $350 =D> .


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> $485? Running? Lordy, that's a steal !


It's winter and I live in a desert. :mrgreen: I was surprised the phone rang.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2017)

Stump - at that price I would come get 'em a dozen at a time! I understand though. :beer:


----------



## handyandy (Dec 8, 2017)

this got me looking 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_93kghq9CE


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 8, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Stump - at that price I would come get 'em a dozen at a time! I understand though. :beer:


That's why I keep buying them. I bought the 14 Alumacraft boat, 15hp and trailer for $450. It needed a coil, water pump, fuel pump, condensers and carb clean. That motor I just sold was $120 plus a $27 idle speed control knob. I bought a real clean, running 6hp Evinrude with clean metal tank and engine stand for $300. That was not the best deal in the world but we have a 10 hp limit on all the small lakes. That's why 15's are hard to sell and are cheap here. A 9.9 is worth $550 plus.


----------



## turbotodd (Jan 7, 2018)

Some guys have done it out here. Duck hunters aka duck boat racers. A pair of 15's is going to be heavier (significantly) than a single 30, thus you gain nothing and lose quite a bit. 

On larger offshore stuff, they can get away with multiple outboards because there's no such thing as a reasonably priced, reasonably lightweight 600hp, 800hp, etc outboard. In fact, back when Yamaha introduced the F350, it was exactly what that motor was geared towards, offshore rigs that would benefit more from a single 350hp as opposed to twin 175's, or twin 350's vs 3 250's, etc. I think now Evinrude has a 400, same principle.

I personally don't see any need for it, and in fact unless they're tied together, for me it'd be tough to control both motors synchronously and safely. I certainly wouldn't not try it, but I'd be really reluctant to do it on waters I couldn't stand up in...


----------



## shaggist (Jan 28, 2018)

What no one has mentioned so far is, with two motors, the underwater drag of an engine is thereby doubled, which offsets the increased thrust factor quite a lot. It will be much slower with 2 9.9s than with 1 20 hp. Think about it.


----------

